# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Funny Irish Weather warning video ( Must Watch )

## Cuchculan

https://www.facebook.com/WhispersNew...hQ&pnref=story


Came out as a link instead of the normal video. Is safe to click on. Just on a facebook page. They are a fake news crowd. Taken the piss out of the bad weather we have here in Ireland at the moment. Which is what we do best. Take the piss out of ourselves.

----------


## Otherside

Beast from the east got you too then? We have it in Wales. 

Its like bloody siberia out there right now. I mean, its usually windy here, but this is a whole new level of freezing cold wind.

(the map showing which areas of the UK are affected by the weather warning comes out in a shape that makes me wonder if a high school male drew it. Not going to post it here, but I'm sure you can imagine.) 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Could have been worse. I was out yesterday. Trains were all screwed up. 1 hour waiting for a train to get back home. The tracks were flooded due to tide swell. We had storm Emma moving in from the South. The Beast coming from the East at the same time. Still think they got is badly wrong. They all but closed the Country down. Red weather warning. it never got that bad. Strong winds and the odd blizzard here and there. Inch or three or snow. They told us we were going to get about six feet of snow. Worse than 1982. Now they will have to come clean and admit they got it wrong again. Like they did last year with the hurricane they predicted. The hurricane that never showed up.

----------


## Otherside

Got Emma here as well.

Trains here have stopped running. Most of the roads out of town have been closed. It feels a bit "nobody leaves".

Power went down a few minutes ago. Had a surge before the backups here kicked in. Had a warning advising us to remaining indoors. There's probably yet another panic for food at the stores again. Always happens whenever there is snow. Everyone thinks that there will be a food shortage and starts stockpiling. About as far as it has happened, we've run out of avocados. Disaster lol.

All the Polish people here are laughing there backsides off. This is everyday for them. And we get it, and everything grinds to a stand still. 

Meanwhile, I shall be staying indoors. 

This video is basically the British reaction to snow. 

https://www.facebook.com/bbcthesocia...2009239576162/

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Lot of those videos appearing up over here too. Dealers on street corners selling bread on the sly. Few really funny ones. Old man tossing bread out the back for the birds and a bloke appears along and dives on it and bails over the wall. 

Queues for the shops here are crazy. Some thing. People assuming it is the end of the World. Yesterday everything stopped in Ireland at 2PM. Everybody was told to be indoors at 4PM. It never got that bad at all. Think it was far worse six years ago. 

Rain is forecast for tomorrow. That will make a mess out of everything. Melting snow and the likes. They are expecting floods.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Cuchculan

Oh Lord. LOL

Last night we had some looting going on. They stole a JCB and knocked the front of the shop down. All I saw people holding in the video was drink. Is a certain part of Dublin known for that sort of thing. There was no big surprise to anybody at all. 

Kind of all melting here today. Yesterday it snowed all day long. Making it very bad out there. But it is a bit milder today if you class 4 degrees as milder. I was out clearing paths this morning. OUCH my arms and back. Shops are all out of stock. Case of lasting till Monday. When they get more in. Maybe the places they order from will do a Sunday run. Think the worst of it is over now.

----------


## Otherside

I went over to the store yesterday (I was genuinly out of milk, no panic buying here haha). They seemed to have a lot in stock then. But the queues at the tills were abnormally long. Friends sent me an image of the store today though. Stripped bare. No milk to be had. No bread. No value tins of baked beans. No absolutley nothing. One day of snow and everyone panic buys.  :shrug: 

Pretty much melting here as well, but trains still screwed up. Flatmate who is hoping to get out to South-Wales tomorrow has been recieving a constant barrage of "How to get a refund if your train is cancelled/delayed" messages today. 

Mum's in Scotland at the moment though - it's not melted there, and she has a plane booked tomorrow. That may be fun. Ryannair is being very...well, Ryannair about the whole thing. Probably will just end up leaving everyone without reorganizing if it's cancelled, ffs.

----------


## Cuchculan

Shops are empty here too. Of food that is. Going to have to eat cardboard for a day or two.  ::(: 

Ryan air don't hand out sick bags on flights. You know this one? You get sick on a flight you have to foot the cleaning bill. I kid you not. Scotland can get it bad. Was in Inverness for a while. When the snow arrived it just seemed to never stop. Gates on the road and everything. So cars can't get trapped in certain places. Was all new to me. 

Today I shall sit in. Let it rain some more and get rid of the mess out there.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Cuchculan

Crazy. But funny. Had rain earlier. Sweet rain. Tomorrow will be the big shopping day.

----------


## Otherside

So apparently we're having "Beast from the East round two" today. Now to be honest, it doesn't look that bad out there (at least in South East England it isn't) and all the roads are absolutely fine. But for some stupid reason I can't quite work out, because this is Britain and the tiniest bit of snow means disaster, the trains have decided to cancel.

Which means that I'm going to have a lot of fun getting back home today. One train I need to get is cancelled. Thankfully i have managed to get a lift up to where I need to get a connection and the roads are well...clear. That connection is not cancelled, but is running a "replacement bus service" instead. Across a route where there isn't even any snow. 

Ireland been hit by this? We're also supposedly about to get hit by "Pest from the west". 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

The son of the beast. We got a bit over night. Then it came down bad for a few hours when we up out of bed. Snow covered roads again. Gales. Not as bad as the last time. Trains are still running here. Who knows what is yet to come.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Record of 89 degrees today. Too warm for March. I hope it’s not a sign of what’s to come this summer, but I shouldn’t complain.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Oh sorry. I didn’t realize this was for Irish weather only. I can start a thread re: Florida weather.

----------


## Otherside

I'm not Irish either, we were just experiencing the same bizarre weather conditions. (Plus I pretty much live on the opposite side of the Irish Sea to Cuchculan at the moment.)

We can have the thread on "whining about weather" or "bizarre weather conditions for where we live". 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thanks Otherside. Thanks for your response.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Is just about crap weather. Lot of storms here and were Otherside is living. Snow storms mainly. Odd bit of looting. People stock piling and shops running out of food.

----------


## Otherside

The stock piling food thing I will never understand.

Small bit of snow and its "Oh my god we're all going to die were going to be snowed in and we won't be able to get food and we'll all starve to death! Ahhhhh!"

So we run out of bread because everyone goes to the shop and buys twelve loaves each. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

We are simply not used to it. People let it get to their heads. They got into a panic. Like wild savages. We done none of that in this house and we still had enough food. 

As for the looters? First time ever seen in this country. Mind you the area is a kip.

----------


## Otherside

Didn't go hording here either. Still alive, had enough food to last however long. Mind you, I'm only feeding myself. 

Agree though to the not used to it thing. I have to explain this to a few people. Whilst it is humourous that Norway has it all it all the time and copes, the reality is that they have the infrastructure to deal with it. No way would we ever invest in snow-ploughs and snow-tires to be used once every few years at the most when snow decides to fall every now and then. 

Heard about the lidl incident here. Some people.  ::s:

----------


## Cuchculan

Know why we have no snow ploughs? Our drains are not like other countries. Look at the US. Their drains are built into the side of the kerb. We have like things on the road. That would catch the ploughing thing. They could only plough the middle of the road. Which they did do over here. Can't go near the edges. Because of the drains. 

People amaze me. Like the world was ending. This big mad rush to get all the food they could get their hands on. I saw no point in doing what they were doing. Plus it was warmer in the house. Have relatives in Canada. They get it bad too. To them, what we got, was nothing. They can go down to minus 20 and above. We moan at minus 1. Once every six or so years. Have we got any reason to really moan?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mire snow forecast for next week. You all ready for this?

----------

